# Marppio Seminar Review



## Bob (Jul 15, 2002)

(Warning this is a long post)  
First off I just want to say what a great two days of training it was. It was great to see my old friends and it was great to make some new ones.
Well they did it again!!! Marppio put on one heck of a seminar.
 At the beginning seminar we all could tell it was going to be a smoker. Senior Master Rodel started out the seminar by showing us the traditional salutes/bows of Arnis. Then he took us into combat stick twirling, which anyone who hasn't witnessed this, it is a must see. (This part always humbles the students who think they may know a little something.) Senior Master Rodel continued on to show combination striking using all the standard patterns, figure 8, reverse figure 8, double "O" etc etc. Also, throughout this whole topic of study he stressed the importance of footwork. 
 The next session was with Dr.Presas who took us through targeting, defenses and disarms. This session was rather interesting because what he was doing was nothing really new, but he had a different flair to it all that made it challenging as well as fun. During this time some of us were lucky enough to have Senior Master Rodel different section of the hall giving us an intense lesson on how to execute this techniques in a real stick-fighting match. Thinking back that was an awesome treat as well as a humbly experience.  
 Next Senior Master Dantes took us through a knife session. He showed targeting, footwork, cresada flow cutting. His presentation was full of energy, excellent stories and some devastating knife theories. 
 That was the end of the first days formal training, but like most seminars little groups formed and in the middle of each group was one of the instructors from Marppio helping out or demonstrating other drills that would aid in our attribute development. 
 We all ended the first day with a very authentic Filipino banquet. The food was excellent!! It was an excellent chance for people who did not get a chance to train together to have a chance to sit around and talk theory or just talk in general. 
 The second day started an hour early. Reason being Dr. Presas really wanted to have a chance to finish all topics they had planned to cover. 
 The first session consisted of Senior Master Rodel reviewing all combat stick twirling combinations. After we were thoroughly warmed up Demetrio was the next presenter. Demetrio is a very spirited instructor. He demonstrated what is called Bali Bali, or simply Bone breaking. He gave a very detailed explanation on joint lock flow and how to use pressure points to aid in the compliance of the opponent. Then he moved us off into what he calls the "Dance" which I equate to a "Sticking hands"/"clouding hands" type of drill which its main focus was not so much trapping, but locking. The finally to Demetrio's presentation he chose individuals from the crowd to present their favorite techniques, which was rather an interesting little twist to the seminar curriculum. It was interesting to watch beginners and advances players and see how they broke down and what they felt was important in the techniques. 
 The next session was a very unexpected treat, Grandmaster Max Pallen from the Cinco-Tiros system came by to visit and pay his respects to the Presas family. He came on to the floor and presented his blocking and checking system. His blocking system was a cushion style blocking or some may call it a support block. He went on to demonstrate the various live hand checks and how to utilize them for stripping, redirecting etc. Then he went into a full power freestyle demonstration utilizing everything he discussed. It was pretty awesome. He moved with precision, grace and confidence especially with his opponent swinging for the fence. 
 Next, was another unexpected treat Professor Leonard Trigg presented. Professor Trigg studied under Professor Presas way back in the 70's and is also fluent in many other systems. He lectured on the 3 different ranges of stick engagements as well as demonstrated some great speed and fluidity with his sticks. 
 Next Datu Worden presented a knife class, lecturing on legalities of knife carry, as well as the importance of articulating any self-defense actions we take. The he talked about how by taking a 'predator" stance can enhance your confidence in an altercation of any kind. The techniques he showed were "picking", "hollowing out", and then he put it all together with 3 beat attack and defense. 
  At this point I had to take off, but what was scheduled next was Dr. Presas showing some Espada y daga (pardon the spelling). 
  The people mentioned were the only ones to present because of time restraints, but if time would have allowed we also had Punong Guro Myrlino P. Hufana from Bellevue Modern Arnis and Elmer YBanes from Lightning Scientific Arnis who also came to the seminar to pay their respects to the Presas family.
  Overall, Marppio with open arms demonstrated their willingness to spread Modern Arnis and friendship. They welcomed all guests with open arms and no one left training without touching hands numerous times with each instructor. They filled the training hall with a warm energy that made everyone relax and train hard. 
 If you get a chance to meet with them or train with them, you will not be disappointed. You will walk away with something new or with a new twist on something old. 
 Thanks again to the Presas family and all the guest instructors.
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks a lot for this very detailed review! It's very much appreciated. I hope they give a seminar near me soon.

I know this is a terribly subjective question, but for those of us who haven't trained with MARPPIO yet, can you say something about how similar or how different it seems from Modern Arnis as practiced by the Professor during his last few years?


----------



## Bob (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> I know this is a terribly subjective question, but for those of us who haven't trained with MARPPIO yet, can you say something about how similar or how different it seems from Modern Arnis as practiced by the Professor during his last few years? [/B]



Arnisador
 I can't answer that question intelligently. I have only had the opportunity to train and talk with the Professor 3 times in my life. The last time being about 5 years ago........  
 Maybe someone who has a stronger history with the Professor and has trained with Marppio could answer this question more intelligently. 

Bob


----------

